# 2015 IRC 302.2 membrane penetration



## jmartinarch (Apr 20, 2017)

Per this section the common wall shall be constructed without plumbing or mechanical equipment, ducts or vents in the cavity of the common wall.  
I have a double wall.  2x4's with 5/8" type x each side, an airspace.  Structure requires that a beam penetrate one layer of GWB and sits on multiple 2x4's.  The beam is wrapped with 5/8" GWB. The beam is not continuous through to the next townhouse.
The plan reviewer states that the beam penetrates the one-hour separation wall.  Either the support posts should be located outside the wall or provide a method of protecting the beam penetration.

Does this sound reasonable?  If so, what is an acceptable method of protecting the beam penetration.
And, since the code does not mention that beams or other structure cannot penetrate the one-hour wall, should this even be an issue?

Thanks,
JM


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome 

How is the salmon


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2017)

Agree penetration allowed 

Some others can give better commentary 


Did the plan reviewer cite that section???


Does this answer your question



*R302.2.4 Structural independence.*
Each individual _townhouse_ shall be structurally independent. 

*Exceptions:* 

1. Foundations supporting _exterior walls_ or common walls. 

2. Structural roof and wall sheathing from each unit fastened to the common wall framing. 

3. Nonstructural wall and roof coverings. 

4. Flashing at termination of roof covering over common wall. 

5. _Townhouses_ separated by a common wall as provided in Section R302.2, Item 1 or 2.


----------



## jmartinarch (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes,  the reviewer cited section R302.2. 

Thank you, ..you answered my question.


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2017)

So are you saying penetration allowed?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 21, 2017)

Some jurisdictions accept protecting the support posts with 5/8" type X gypsum board.


----------



## pyrguy (Apr 21, 2017)

See R302.4.2 in the 2012 IRC for membrane penetrations. R302.4.1.1 requires that penetrations be installed as tested in the approved fire-resistance rated assembly.


----------



## cda (Apr 21, 2017)

Sorry I read the question wrong, I thought it was penetrating to another unit.

""Structure requires that a beam penetrate one layer of GWB and sits on multiple 2x4's. The beam is wrapped with 5/8" GWB. The beam is not continuous through to the next townhouse.""


Not sure why the plan reviewer has a problem with this set up??


----------

